# você foi a Brasil/você tenha ido a Brasil.



## Jacobtm

Olá

Não fico seguro si o português funcione na mesma forma que o espanhol neste caso. Em espanhol, eu preguntaria "¿Has ido/viajado a brasil?", mas eu não sei si no português seria melhor "você foi a brasil" ou "você tenha ido a brasil".

Alguém me pode ajudar?


----------



## J. Bailica

´Você foi *ao* Brasil?' - Portugal
'Você foi *no* Brail?' - Brasil (acho eu).

Para usar 'tenha', o sentido é outro, como na frase 'duvido que você tenha ido ao Brasil!' (eu sou tão ignorante em termos de... _termos_ gramaticais que não sei o nome deste tempo verbal).

Mas talvez a sua dúvida tivesse a ver com 'tinha'. 
Pode ocorrer numa frase como esta 'Eu tinha ido ao Brasil em Maio, e não estava em Portugal quando acabou o campeonato (português) de futebol do ano passado'. Este é o pretérito imperfeito (tinha) - ou já mudaram os nomes a estas coisas? E já agora _tinha ido _é outra coisa ainda, ou não? É que chutei a gramática para longe há muito tempo, embora me esforce por lhe dar poucos pontapés quando escrevo!

(Mas agora quero cá estar, que é desta que o Glorioso ganha! )


----------



## vf2000

Ir "no" Brasil é ir montado no Brasil, como se fosse num cavalo, o que eu acho muito difícil de acontecer. Por aqui dizemos "você foi *ao/para/pro* (para+o, informalmente) Brasil.
"Você tem ido ao Brasil" significa perguntar se a pessoa ultimamente foi várias vezes ao Brasil, o que também é pouco provável, a não ser que seja ela parte da tripulação de alguma companhia aérea.
A construção, porém, pode ser usada em outras ocasiões.
Seu filho tem ido à escola?
Vocês têm ido jogar tênis?


----------



## Jacobtm

Então, para perguntar só si alguém estava no Brasil ultimadamente, se diz "Você foi ao Brasil?" ?


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

_Você foi ao Brasil?_ ou _Você viajou ao Brasil?_ ou _Você viajou para o Brasil?_

Ou então pra ficar mais informal ainda:_ Tu foi lá no Brasil?_

Todos esses estão certos.


----------



## J. Bailica

vf2000 said:


> Ir "no" Brasil é ir montado no Brasil, como se fosse num cavalo, o que eu acho muito difícil de acontecer.


 
Ui, é o que dá meter a foice em seara alheia!
Acho que vou aprender com esta lição, e falar mais do pouco que possa saber!

Mas parece-me que já tenho ouvido 'fui lá na escola', 'fui na praia ontem de tarde', etc. Estou mais uma vez a imaginar o pessoal a montar - como se fosse a cavalo! - em sítios absurdos, não é? 
Peço desculpa, mas eu até teria adorado ir para a escola _não montado nela_, mas montando de facto um cavalo, quando ainda pensava que ter um cavalo era tão simples como ter uma bicicleta .


----------



## Istriano

vf2000 said:


> Ir "no" Brasil é ir montado no Brasil, como se fosse num cavalo, o que eu acho muito difícil de acontecer. Por aqui dizemos "você foi *ao/para/pro* (para+o, informalmente) Brasil.



Não sei em que Brasil você vive, mas no meu Brasil é  muito comum o uso da preposição EM com verbos de movimento:
_
vou lá em casa, cheguei em casa..._

*''não vim no mundo para ser pedra'*' (Mário de Andrade, em ''Macunaíma).

Veja-se nas novas gramáticas de Mario A. Perini *(Gramática do português brasileiro*, Parábola Ed., 2010) e Ataliba de Castilho (*Nova Gramática do português brasileiro*, Contexto Ed, 2010).

Aliás, até os linguistas lusitanos respeitam esse uso: _http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=15632_


----------



## WondererCarvalho

> Ui, é o que dá meter a foice em seara alheia!
> Acho que vou aprender com esta lição, e falar mais do pouco que possa saber!


Hhhahahaaa... desculpe, mas essa foi engraçada...

Na verdade, é possível se fazer entender dizendo "Fulano foi no Brasil" sim. De fato é muitíssimo informal a ponto de alguém corrigir perguntando : "_Você quis dizer que 'Fulano foi *AO* Brasil, não é?!_"
que, aliás é a dúvida principal do tópico. Portanto, no Brasil também se pergunta: 

"Você já foi *ao* Brasil?" (formal)

e uma forma informal já citada acima e que é bastante usada:

"Você já foi *pro* Brasil?" (informal)

Espero ter sido mais conclusivo do que redundante 

NOTA DE MODERAÇÃO: POR FAVOR leia as regras do fóruns WR que são universais e não brasileiras ou portuguesas. Istriano está aqui há anos e as conhece bem, daí minha interferência radical, pois já foi avisado muitas e muitas vezes! E sobre fazer críticas sobre a moderação e continuando com as regras  universais do WR FORUMS:


> As discussões acerca das regras devem ser colocadas no fórum de Comentários e Sugestões. Os comentários sobre as ações dos moderadores ou dos administradores devem ser discutidos via correio eletrônico ou Mensagens Privadas (MP/PM), e não de forma pública nos fóruns.
> Há mais informação acerca dos moderadores aqui.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14698







> *Português-Español*
> Idiomas autorizados: português e espanhol/ Idiomas autorizados: español y portugués.


http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## okporip

Desculpe-me Wonderer, mas sua crítica não me parece pertinente. No outro fórum de português (chamado "Português", precisamente), o uso do inglês está permitido. O presente tópico caberia perfeitamente por lá, se seu autor assim o tivesse desejado.


----------



## Istriano

Bom, em português esses tempos são usados como em espanhol latinoamericano (ou mais especificamente: portenho)

*Pretérito perfeito (simples) do indicativo:*

Você *já *_foi _ao/no/pro Brasil?
*Ya *_fuiste _a Brasil?

[FONT=arial, verdana][FONT=arial, verdana] *Pretérito  perfeito do subjuntivo:*[/FONT][/FONT]

Espero que você *já *_tenha ido_ ao/no/pro Brasil.
Espero que *ya *_hayas ido_ a Brasil.


*Pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo:*

_Tenho ido_ muito ao/no/pro Brasil *ultimamente*.
_He ido _ mucho a Brasil *últimamente*.

*
Pretérito perfeito (simples)* não tem uma forma simples no subjuntivo, por isso usa-se o tempo composto no modo subjuntivo,
criando-se uma relativização:

Espero que você* já *_tenha ido_ ao Brasil.
Espero que você _tenha ido _ao Brasil *ultimamente*.


----------



## Mangato

Isto sim é meter fouce em seara alhea!
Após de ler ditadamente a discussão acho que ninguén deu a resposta à pergunta concreta.
Nosso colega Jacob, pergunta se *tenha ido *é uma possibilidade certa. 
Aos meus ovidos espanhois, como sustitutivo de* foi,* acho que não. 

*Tenha*, presente do subjuntivo/conjuntivo do verbo auxiliar ter, não é um utilização apropriada. *Tinha ido*, sim. Acostumamos a trocar o perfeito, pelos tempos compostos imperfeito + particípio (tinha ido) ou presente + particípio (tem ido), embora o uso dos tempos compostos aportem alguma precissão.

É possivel que esteja  a dizer besteiras, e agradeço aos nativos, puxem das minhas orelhas nesse caso

Quanto ao uso da preposição *em*, com independência de falas informais, e algumas tendências evolutivas, entendo após de consultar o Aurelio, que  indica lugar, situação ou meio, e as preposições *a* e *para* indicam destino, ou intenção.

_Foi no Brasil_?  = Foi (num navio chamado Brasil) por exemplo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ir em*, que hoje, pelo que levo lido do fio, semelha ser dialectal ou informal, é um _uso legítimo_ _derivado directamente do latim_ e que não tem exactamente o mesmo senso que ir a (ou ir para). 
 O ponto de partida latino era *ire in* (ir para dentro dum sítio), *ire ad* (ir em direcção a um sítio sem indicar se se entra nele ou não), no _latim vulgar_ _ire ad_ sofre a competência de *ire per ad* (> ir para) que ainda tem um significado mais lato, mais geral que _ire ad_. 
 A língua distingue assim a direcção em geral e muito indefinida de *ir para* um sítio (que deixa no ar se se vai chegar lá ou não),* ir a* um sitio (que é mais definido e implica a chegada ao sítio de destino, sem especificar se se entra nele) e *ir em* que indica que se realizou a acção da chegada ao sítio mesmo de destino, dentro dele). 
 No _*galego*_ *ir em* é de uso normal e claramente distinguível de *ir a* (em galego *ir para* tem muito menos uso e é um direccional muito difuso). Penso que no norte de Portugal é a mesma coisa (já hão de vir foreiros de Portugal que possam confirmar ou não isto).


----------



## Istriano

Mangato said:


> Quanto ao uso da preposição *em*, com independência de falas informais, e algumas tendências evolutivas, entendo após de consultar o Aurelio, que  indica lugar, situação ou meio, e as preposições *a* e *para* indicam destino, ou intenção.
> 
> _Foi no Brasil_?  = Foi (num navio chamado Brasil) por exemplo.



Do Dicionário Aulete Caldas:

*EM*


> Indica: a) lugar; b) tempo; c) modo, estado; d) meio, instrumento; e) finalidade; f) direção; g) distribuição; h) equivalência e valor: _Minha avó mora *no *centro: *em *dez minutos será atendido: ela estava *em *pânico: disputaram *nos *dados: pediu-a *em *casamento: finalmente chegou *em* casa: obra em dois volumes: o preço da casa foi estimado *em *20 mil reais _


----------

